# Which plow Yukon XL 3/4 ton personal use



## dsrour (Dec 29, 2002)

Still having hard time figuring out which plow to get. I was looking at Western and Snoway. I liked the down pressure, but hear it has some problems. Which model Western? Thanks


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

My personal first choice would be a 7'6" Fisher RD (coud go up to an 8'6" HD on a 3/4ton). But depending on how much snow you get and the amount of area you plan on plowing a smaller (and less expensive) plow may be valid choice. At any rate you probably want a 7'6" or 8' blade just to keep your wheels inside your windrows. 

One of the best bits of advice I have seen on this board (and it goes for many large purchases) - the dealer, their location relative to you and their ability to service/repair when you have a problem (and you will) is probably more important than the brand of plow.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm curious to learn what problems you have heard about with snoway, having used mine for least a season, and hearing from others who have used theres much more. The only possible problems I've heard were 1) during a like teh 01 production year plus or minus five years, they had bad welds which were corrected. and 2) sometimes there was soem interference with the wireless controller which was taken care of or just used the regular corded controller as well. Else I don't think there were other problems reported for these plows so please share!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

get a western 7.5 pro its a good bet for that i dont think the snoway is worth the money imo


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Let's see a BLIZZARD on that vehicle. I have yet to see a BLIZZARD on a vehicle such as that.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Like this? 01 Excursion 7.3


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Very nice, very, very nice!!! :redbounce How many kids go plowing with you? Or, do you have someone in the back with a two-way radio to tell you when to stop when backing up?? That is alot of glass to look through.


----------



## richardlewis (Aug 31, 2004)

If it is only for personal use why spend a fortune


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

richardlewis said:


> If it is only for personal use why spend a fortune


ummm cause it plows commercially. and the price is only a little bit of difference over the life of the plow.


----------



## richardlewis (Aug 31, 2004)

chtucker said:


> ummm cause it plows commercially. and the price is only a little bit of difference over the life of the plow.


a smaller plow will still last and still do the job


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

This issue that should be remembered here is that you go to small and the plow will not compltely cover the entire truck front when angled (or straigh if real small). which could lead to running over your run off. or even getting stuck with enough snow. The plow should match the size of the vehicle adequatley without putting too much stress on it. So with That in mind and a price range in mind, then you should look for a plow to fit your needs! :salute:


----------



## richardlewis (Aug 31, 2004)

snow bear makes a 7'4" plow also for the bigger trucks


----------

